
Let’s Talk About Innovation - MarlonPro
https://medium.com/@marlonribunal/lets-talk-about-innovation-627ead5c66ad#.ku3mk9uhi
======
rbrogan
Motivation to innovate is going to based on the desire to produce value. That
value is going to be based on the enduring value of whatever it replaces. So,
to do good at innovation, one ought to have an appreciation of what came
before, both its positives and its negatives. Young people do this intuitively
by forming negative critiques, but also by finding what is good and adhering
to that. Older people do less of this, even though they have the ability,
because they often feel like they must be in agreement with others.

